

Automatic SQL Statement Parameterization and Caching with Sequel and PostgreSQL - jeremyevans
http://sequel.heroku.com/2012/03/03/automatic-parameterization-and-statement-caching/

======
rhizome
Huh, I would have thought "Sequel" to be an IBM trademark in this context.

~~~
Maxious
"The acronym SEQUEL was later changed to SQL because 'SEQUEL' was a trademark
of the UK-based Hawker Siddeley aircraft company."

~~~
rhizome
Wikipedia isn't the be-all end-all.

<http://www.sequel-software.com/>

